# Leeds based ladies starting investigations



## Jax83 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello!
I wanted to start a thread for any Leeds based ladies who are just starting out with fertility investigations and are looking for support and answers just like myself. 
Me (31) and my DH (40) have had our first consultation at Seacroft and I'm waiting to book my internal ultra sound - which I'm quite nervous about. He is booked in for a second sperm count and urine test and I've had all bloods taken. 

Is anyone in a similar position or just a bit ahead and can give any advice?

Thanks ladies x


----------



## JessNet21 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Jax,

Me! We've just been referred to Seacroft for IVF so waiting for the letter now although and read lots and the clinic is below national average success rate so not sure how to feel about that...

How are you finding it so far?

Jess x


----------



## JessNet21 (Sep 29, 2014)

Re. An internal ultra sound, I've had one and it's ok - promise!  just breathe deeply!

I've also have the clamp thing for my HSG (to check me tubes) and that's worse, internal ultrasound is easy peasy compared. I always think of the end and why I'm doing it, just think of the baby you'll hold in your arms at the end off it all 

Jess x


----------



## Jax83 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Jess,

Nice to speak to you. 
I'm not as nervous about the scan - it's the dye test I'm really struggling with. I've only been to Seacroft for the initial consultation so far and found the nurses really friendly and helpful. They were very patient with me as I was quite upset in the meeting. 
My sister had IVF at Seacroft last year. She was successful on her 2nd go and has good things to say about the team there. 
Fingers crossed you get your letter soon and can start then next stage! 

Jax


----------



## Jax83 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok - so that's the ultra sound scan done! It was unpleasant but not as bad as I was expecting. More uncomfortable than anything. It was just a bit sad in that I've never had an ultra sound before and I always imagined my first one would be to see a little baby but hey-ho! 
I just have my swab tests booked in with my GP and my hubby has a urine sample next week and then I guess we sit and wait for the results to come in!
In the meantime I'm still hoping for a little miracle to happen naturally! 

Jax


----------



## shitpot (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Ladies, can i jump in this convo?

Im from the Wakefield area, currently under Barsnly hosp. Had the ultra sound, bloods and sperm. Got app with consulant17th this month. xxx


----------



## Jax83 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the thread. I'm just waiting now for results to all our tests (ultra sound, bloods and sperm)  same as you. Hope all goes well on the 17th! 

Jax


----------

